# IBS - D & Marijuana.



## psiloveu (Mar 4, 2010)

Does anyone know the affect marijuana smoking has on IBS -D?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Not sure of any hard data, and I think people's experiences vary.Usually people use it for pain rather than for diarrhea.


----------



## psiloveu (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok. My friend uses it and says her symptoms are reduced. I just thought it was strange.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

It also has been known to help folks with extreme nausea. If you do a search here you will find plenty of other threads talking about this.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

It makes my stools softer and more urgent. I won't touch it anymore.Mark


----------



## retire2015 (Nov 1, 2010)

psiloveu said:


> Does anyone know the affect marijuana smoking has on IBS -D?


I live in California which allows for medicinal use of marijuana if you get a doctor referral. I did just that recently, because I got tired of getting it illegally. Now i can go to a dispensary and get the Indica strains of cannibis which is a relaxant and helps with pain and insomnia. Ive also found that when I smoke just two puffs or so one day, I am totally normal for 3-4 days afterwards -- no diarrea, no pain, normal bowel movements. Its been a God send to be without pain and not feeling constant cramping. I used to have to run to the bathroom 15 minuts after eating and sometimes several times -- always have to be near a bathroom. Now Im much better. I have tried Immodium which helps but constipates me, so Im not sure that's so good. I had my gall bladder out 10 years ago and since then, I cannot tolerate fatty foods, oily foods and dairy. Most of my problems are with eating at restaurants because they cook with oils and things that I may not be tolerant of. Im just glad that I have discovered the use of cannibus for IBS.


----------



## retire2015 (Nov 1, 2010)

overitnow said:


> It makes my stools softer and more urgent. I won't touch it anymore.Mark


Mark- it depends on the type of cannibis used. If its the Sativa strains, that can happen because it is more of a stimulant strain. If you use Indica strains, they are best for relaxation, stress releif, pain and sleep. I only use Indica strains - there really is a difference, and it has helped me alot. PS -- Im not a little kid, im 55


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

Like anything, it depends on the person how they react.For me it doesn't help stop the D but it does help the pain, cramping, and anxiety associated with my IBS-D. I also get relief from just a few puffs of a joint, not enough to get really high, just enough to help the symptoms.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

retire2015 said:


> Mark- it depends on the type of cannibis used. If its the Sativa strains, that can happen because it is more of a stimulant strain. If you use Indica strains, they are best for relaxation, stress releif, pain and sleep. I only use Indica strains - there really is a difference, and it has helped me alot. PS -- Im not a little kid, im 55


I fully expect that B.C. Bud is sativa. That being said, since it remains a recreational drug for me, I guess I will have to join Nancy (sadly, sadly) and just say "know."Well, it was great in it's time, for me. At least it made me realize I didn't have to go get myself killed in Saigon to no particular purpose.Mark


----------



## candu238 (Jul 17, 2010)

I find it useful in diminishing the urge to go.


----------



## anonymous313 (Jul 6, 2010)

Preface - I live in CA where not only do I have a Dr. referral but my GP tells me to use it because I am malnourished I agree with retire but not so fully. You mentioned you were older, my issue is having to do daily activities after using it to calm my symptoms which almost ONLY come in the mornings....I also haven't noticed a later affect (i.e. the next day nothing is better) BUT that being said it helps get rid of the pain, it helps with the discomfort of the urges, it helps with nausea, and sometimes if I feel really sick from IBS I can't eat unless I've had some.I have noticed some other differences, never with indica vs. sativa, but I'm not sure that this website is the best place to discuss marijuana use because not everyone lives in CA. If you go on marijuana specific websites you may be able to get more information. Or if you can get to a Dr. that will recommend it if you live in a legalized (for medicinal use) state.


----------

